# New layout



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Sandstone. Not feeling very wordy atm.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ooooo are they all squabbaly? Hehe...

Looks very nice :3


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

That's a pretty neat layout. How many gallons is the tank?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I think the rocks are kind of sharp for my taste.
Man, your second picture tried to bug my computer with the:
[218] Microsoft Multiple Application/OS GDI+ JPEG Processing Buffer Overflow Vulnerability attempt detected (CAN-2004-200)
You should do some thing to clean your computer of bugs.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

55G

Im gonna clean it 
(the comp)

ya the rocks arent actually sharp they look it though. I actually sanded them all down so they aren't sharp edged any more but they still have the look 



It looks really unstable but its not. They all interlock and there are several hidden support 'beams'


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hehe... i love the first photo with all the lil fish faces poking out XD


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Lookn' good Pablo. Once algae grows on the rocks it'll soften the look of the hard edges .


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Heh, you still didn't say what kind of fish your'e planning for this tank.
Looks pretty decent for a pleco tank. But I think you have cichlids in mind ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

